# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE - V" ОНЛАЙН КОНКУРС ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКИХ ПОСТАНОВОК "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014"

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/5325954.jpg[/IMG]

*Администрация Форума "In-Ku" и Хореографический Художественный Совет приглашают всех пользователей, имеющих отношение к хореографическому искусству и танцевальному творчеству, принять участие в Пятом онлайн конкурсе хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" - 
"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014".*

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/5321887.png[/IMG]

*Сроки проведения конкурса:* *с 1 июня по 1 октября 2014г.*

*Сроки предоставления конкурсных материалов:* с* 1 июня по 31 августа 2014г.*

*Квалификационные категории участников конкурса:* 

*• I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»
• II квалификационная категория «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»
• III специальная квалификационная категория «ОГРАНИЧЕННЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ - БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ» 
*
*Возрастные категории исполнителей конкурсных постановок:* 

*"Baby" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 2-4 лет;
"Дети-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 5-7 лет;
"Дети-2" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 8-10 лет;
"Юниоры-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 11-15 лет;
"Молодежь-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 16-20 лет;
"Молодежь-2" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 21-30 лет;
"Сеньоры-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 30-45 лет;
"Гранд-Сеньоры" - возраст участников танцевального номера 45 лет и старше.*


*Номинации конкурса:* 

*классический танец, 
народный танец, 
современный (эстрадный) танец, 
спортивный (бальный) танец, 
детский танец (азы танца по программе детского сада), 
коммуникативные танцы (анимация, танцевальный интерактив), 
танцевальная аэробика и танцевальный фитнес*

*Критерии оценки конкурсных танцевальных композиций:*

*1. Композиция танцевального номера
2. Техника исполнения
3. Имидж (сюда входит костюм, макияж, аксессуары и т.д.)*

*Условия участия в конкурсе:* 

*для всех конкурсантов участие в конкурсе БЕСПЛАТНОЕ*

*Участником конкурса может стать любой желающий:*

*- хореографические творческие коллективы, ансамбли и солисты
- педагоги и воспитанники образовательных учреждений всех видов: дошкольного, начального, среднего, высшего образования
- работники учреждений культуры, детских клубов, домов творчества и развивающих центров, детских оздоровительных лагерей;*


*НЕЗАВИСИМОЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОЕ ЖЮРИ КОНКУРСА БУДЕТ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНО ПОСЛЕ ОФИЦИАЛЬНОГО ОТКРЫТИЯ КОНКУРСА И С МОМЕНТА НАЧАЛА ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬСКОГО ГОЛОСОВАНИЯ*

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/5321887.png[/IMG]

*Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*

1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на файлообменники Яндекс-Диск или Мейл-Облако, либо прикрепляет конкурсный видео файл непосредственно к письму. *Другие файлообменники не использовать!*

2. Ссылка на загруженный файл *строго* в срок *с 15 мая  до 31 августа 2014г*. отправляется техническому координатору конкурса только по указанному адресу электронной почты: support@in-ku.com 
*Заявки, отправленные другими способами, приниматься к рассмотрению не будут!* 
В сопроводительном письме отправляемого материала обязательно нужно указать тему, например: «Заявка. Маша Иванова. Саратов. Материал на конкурс». Если будут возникать вопросы, то и в теме письма надо указать «Вопрос. Маша Иванова. Саратов» Убедительная просьба, не отправлять в адрес координатора более двух писем, содержащих вопросы.

3. Участник конкурса заполняет анкету, в которой обязательно указывается: квалификационная категория участника, номинация конкурса, возрастная категория участников, название коллектива, Ф.,И.,О. руководителя и хореографа-постановщика номера, образование педагога  (для точной идентификации: профессионал или любитель), название танцевального номера, адрес электронной почты, никнейм на Форуме IN-KU. Если конкурсный материал представляет собой компиляцию творческой работы другого автора, обязательно нужно указывать первоисточник. *Анкета отправляется одновременно с видео материалами* техническому координатору конкурса строго на указанный адрес электронной почты.

4. Предоставляя свои видео материалы на конкурс, участники автоматически дают согласие на их безвозмездное опубликование на интернет-ресурсах.

*Скачать бланк Анкеты Участника конкурса*

*Требования к содержанию конкурсных материалов:* 

- видеозапись танцевального номера продолжительностью от двух до пяти минут; 
- качество видео - высокое, не сжатое, сделанное видео камерой или цифровой фото камерой (видео, снятое при помощи телефона к конкурсу не допускается); 
- качество звука - высокое; размер видео файла - не более 500 Мб. Формат видео:WMV, MP4,AVI . *Другие форматы видео не принимаются.* 
- видео материал должен быть записан не ранее 2012 года. 
- на видео записи должны отсутствовать какие-либо титры или описания. Ни в коем случае не допускается, чтобы на видео присутствовало название коллектива или имя хореографа.

*В течении 7 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координатора о принятии видео или об отказе в участии.*

*Технический координатор конкурса вправе отклонить материал, не соответствующий предъявляемым требованиям.*

*Каждый участник имеет право предоставить на конкурс не более двух танцевальных номеров, каждый из которых должен относиться к различным танцевальным направлениям или к разным возрастным категориям танцоров.*

*Если конкурсный видео материал был размещен ранее на хостингах хранения файлов, на страницах или в группах социальных сетей – необходимо в обязательном порядке закрыть эти видео материалы для просмотра на время участия их в онлайн конкурсе.*

*К участию в конкурсе не допускаются танцевальные композиции, уже принимавшие участие в предыдущих аналогичных конкурсах хореографических постановок, проводимых Форумом IN-KU.*

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/5321887.png[/IMG]

*Регламент конкурса*

Каждому участнику конкурса присваивается индивидуальный регистрационный номер. Полученные видео материалы участников анонимно размещаются техническим координатором конкурса на специальном аккаунте сервера YouTube, с указанием только регистрационного номера участника конкурса.

Видео плееры конкурсных танцевальных номеров с сервера YouTube размещаются на Форуме IN-KU только координаторами и только в этой теме конкурса. *Материалы, размещенные участниками в теме конкурса самостоятельно, будут немедленно удалены без каких бы то ни было объяснений со стороны оргкомитета.*

*Пользовательское голосование:*

Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется всеми пользователями Форума и пользователями различных социальных сетей путем нажатия кнопок "Нравится" или "Не нравится", расположенных непосредственно на плеере YouTube. *Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 1 по 30 сентября 2014г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.
*
*Участникам конкурса разрешается размещать ссылки на видео материалы, расположенные в рамках конкурса на сервере YouTube, в социальных сетях: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Мой Мир, LiveInternet, Я.ру, Живой Журнал и на других подобных порталах.*

Там же, на сервере YouTube, непосредственно на странице конкурсного видео материала участника, рекомендуется оставлять свои комментарии, благодарности или высказывать собственное мнение о конкретном конкурсном материале.

[IMG]http://*********net/5325969.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/5321887.png[/IMG]

*Порядок подведения итогов конкурса:*

Профессиональное независимое Жюри конкурса "Танцевальное Созвездие - 2014" в срок *с 1 по 30 сентября 2014* принимает окончательное решение, определяет победителей и призеров в каждой из представленных на конкурс квалификационных категорий, номинаций и возрастных категорий танцоров, учитывая количество полученных голосов пользователей, и, в основном, руководствуясь "Положением о проведении Хореографических конкурсов Форума IN-KU", разработанным и утвержденным Хореографическим Художественным Советом форума. Худсовет вправе не присуждать Гран-При конкурса, как и вправе присуждать не все места, как и вправе присуждать несколько призовых мест для конкурсантов, набравших по итогам конкурса одинаковое количество баллов.

Конкурсант – обладатель Приза зрительских симпатий будет определен дополнительно, путем подсчета разницы между общим количеством просмотров конкурсного видео материала и количеством его положительных оценок.

*Итоги конкурса будут опубликованы в этой теме Форума не позднее 1 октября 2014г.*

*Обладатели Гран-При конкурса будут награждены Кубком “IN-KU Amazing Dance”, Победители конкурса будут награждены Дипломами МОД Ин-Ку.*

*МОД Ин-Ку и Оргкомитет вправе внести любые изменения в Положение и регламент конкурса.*

*WARNING!* 

*Ни одно из поступивших писем-заявок на участие в конкурсе по истечении указанного срока, то есть уже в 00 часов 00 минут 1 сентября 2014г., техническими координаторами рассматриваться не будут. Просьбы о приеме материала по истечении указанного срока, направляемые организаторам конкурса в личных сообщениях не будут приниматься во внимание.*

*WARNING!*

*Во избежание возникновения вопросов и разночтений, оргкомитет считает своим долгом пояснить, что категория участника «профессионал» или «любитель» определяется согласно наличию у педагога, руководителя коллектива, или у хореографа-постановщика средне-специального или высшего (хореографического) образования.
При наличии профильного хореографического образования любого уровня участник относится к категории «профессионалы». Все остальные участники конкурса, не имеющие профессионального образования, относятся к категории «любители»
*

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/5321887.png[/IMG]
Для того, чтобы вы могли задать любой вопрос, связанный с организацией и проведением конкурса "Танцевальное Созвездие - 2014", и получить на него ответ от Оргкомитета Конкурса, в разделе создана специальная *тема*

*Милости просим к обсуждению!*

----------


## Mazaykina

В этиом году будем привлекать не только русскоязычную аудиторию.
Вот и ролики сделала под это.

Английский вариант



Немецкий вариант

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/5744589.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5741517.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5744589.gif[/IMG]

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ!*

*Пятый онлайн конкурс хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" - 
"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014"*

*ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОТКРЫТЫМ!*

----------


## Symeon

*1.* *"Барышня и хулиган"*

----------


## Symeon

*2. "Попурри"*

----------


## Symeon

*3. "Танец цыган"*

----------


## Symeon

*4. "Восточный танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*5. "Малыши-карандаши"*

----------


## Symeon

*6. "Весну звали"*

----------


## Symeon

*7. "Дети солнца"*

----------


## Symeon

*8. "Цветы Востока"*

----------


## Symeon

*9. "Постирушки"*

----------


## Symeon

*10. "Твори добро"*

----------


## Symeon

*11. "Коми йоктом"*

----------


## Symeon

*12. "Краски лета"*

----------


## Symeon

*13. "Берестяная фантазия"*

----------


## Symeon

*14. "Здравствуй, Родина"*

----------


## Symeon

*15. "Танец лягушат"*

----------


## Symeon

*16. "Амазонки"*

----------


## Symeon

*17. "Время в часах"*

----------


## Symeon

*18. "Калинка"*

----------


## Symeon

*19. "В коробке с карандашами"*

----------


## Symeon

*20. "Родного края многоцветье"*

----------


## Symeon

*21. "Девичьи причитания"*

----------


## Symeon

*22. "Сельский пляс"*

----------


## Symeon

*23. "Ирландский танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*24. Вальс "Ах, эти тучи в голубом"*

----------


## Symeon

*25. "На палубе"*

----------


## Symeon

*26. "Горошинки цветные"*

----------


## Symeon

*27. "Под крылом"*

----------


## Symeon

*28. "Колыбельная"*

----------


## Symeon

*29. "Вальс"*

----------


## Symeon

*30. "Весна"*

----------


## Symeon

*31. "Танцы на песке"*

----------


## Symeon

*32. "Танец огня"*

----------


## Symeon

*33. "Испанский танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*34. "Дагестанский танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*35. "Счастье есть"*

----------


## Symeon

*36. "Последние листья"*

----------


## Symeon

*37. "Емеля"*

----------


## Symeon

*38. "Вертушки"*

----------


## Symeon

*39. "Муха-цотоктуха"*

----------


## Symeon

*40. "Восхождение к истине"*

----------


## Symeon

*41. "Обновка"*

----------


## Symeon

*42. "Марионетки"*

----------


## Symeon

*43. "Ожившие фрески"*

----------


## Symeon

*44. "Би-джаз"*

----------


## Symeon

*45. "Ода радости"*

----------


## Symeon

*46. "Капитошка"*

----------


## Symeon

*47. "Мечта"*

----------


## Symeon

*48. "Статуэтки"*

----------


## Symeon

*49. "Ягодка-малинка"*

----------


## Symeon

*50. "Варенька"*

----------


## Symeon

*51. "Цыганский танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*52. "Озорные колядовщики"*

----------


## Symeon

*53. "Голубок"*

----------


## Symeon

*54. "Краски лета"*

----------


## Symeon

*55. Фрагмент из балета "Сильфида"*

----------


## Symeon

*56. "Недетское время"*

----------


## Symeon

*57. "Хора Дин Молдова"*

----------


## Symeon

*58. "Гномики"*

----------


## Symeon

*59. "Кукла"*

----------


## Symeon

*60. "Вдохновение"*

----------


## Symeon

*61. "Птичий двор"*

----------


## Symeon

*62. "Волгоград"*

----------


## Symeon

*63. "Один день из жизни"*

----------


## Symeon

*64. Конфетная история"*

----------


## Symeon

*65. "Забавки"*

----------


## Symeon

*66. Козачата*

----------


## Symeon

*67. "Мир детям"*

----------


## Symeon

*68. "Я на печке молотила"*

----------


## Symeon

*69. "Раз-матрёшка, два-матрёшка!"*

----------


## Symeon

*70. "Синеглазка"*

----------


## Symeon

*71. "Ах, зима, хороша!"*

----------


## Symeon

*72. Плясовой хоровод "На горке"*

----------


## Symeon

*73. "Кукарела"*

----------


## Symeon

*74. "Васильковая поляна"*

----------


## Symeon

*75. "Выше солнца"*

----------


## Symeon

*76. "Карапузы"*

----------


## Symeon

*77. "Погоня"*

----------


## Symeon

*78. "Васильковая страна"*

----------


## Symeon

*79. "Тарантелла"*

----------


## Symeon

*80. "Пчёлки"*

----------

tanuha (16.01.2019)

----------


## Symeon

*81. "Забавные пряхи"*

----------


## Symeon

*82. "Башкирский танец "Семь девушек"*

----------


## Symeon

*83. "Испанский вальс"*

----------


## Symeon

*84. "Куклы"*

----------


## Symeon

*85. "Весну звали"*

----------


## Symeon

*86. "Танго"*

----------


## Symeon

*87. "Salsa NY"*

----------


## Symeon

*88. "BachaTango"*

----------


## Symeon

*89. "Тимоня"*

----------


## Symeon

*90. "Весенний хоровод"*

----------


## Symeon

*91. "Русский сувенир"*

----------


## Symeon

*92. "Мы - будущее!"*

----------


## Symeon

*93. "Ах, этот джаз"*

----------


## Symeon

*94. "Сиреневый вечер"*

----------


## Symeon

*95. "Уборка класса"*

----------


## Symeon

*96. "Я"*

----------


## Symeon

*97. "Гопак"*

----------


## Symeon

*98. "Гуцульский танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*99. "Новогодние игрушки"*

----------


## Symeon

*100. "Машина времени"*

----------


## Symeon

*101. "Цыплята"*

----------


## Symeon

*102. "Птицы"*

----------


## Symeon

*103. "Казахский танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*104. "Русский танец"*

----------


## Symeon

*105. "Мама - ты мой ангел!"*

----------


## Symeon

*106. "Цыплят по осени считают"*

----------


## Symeon

*107. "Вслед за ветром"*

----------


## Symeon

*108."Вертушки"*

----------


## Symeon

*109. "У нашей Кати"*

----------


## Symeon

*110. "Красным девицам - гуляньице"*

----------


## Symeon

*111. "Царевна"*

----------


## Symeon

*112. "Тюря"*

----------


## Symeon

*113. "Битва стилей"*

----------


## Symeon

*114. "Отражения-Тени"*

----------


## Symeon

*115. "Творения маэстро"*

----------


## Symeon

*116. "Танго"*

----------


## Symeon

*117. "Праздничная плясовая"*

----------


## Symeon

*ВНИМАНИЮ УЧАСТНИКОВ КОНКУРСА!*

*В связи с определенными организационными вопросами и в связи с недостаточным количеством просмотров и оценок пользователей, необходимых для присуждения "Приза Зрительских Симпатий" - Оргкомитет конкурса продлевает сроки пользовательского голосования до 1 ноября 2014 года!*

Соответственно, общие итоги конкурса будут опубликованы *не раньше 10 ноября 2014 года.*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Внимание!* 

Танцевальные номера:
*№12 "Краски лета", 
№14 "Здравствуй, Родина"* 

по решению Членов Жюри с Конкурса снимаются. 
Объяснение причины снятия будет написано на почтовые ящики, с которых были присланы работы.

----------

